# Let me introduce my puppy!



## MishaMeesh (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm new here, so thought I would show the forum my [almost] 3-month pup, Misha! She's a Golden Shepherd, and she's just getting bigger every day! (Most of the time she's wet from playing with the hose.)


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Cute pup!!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! She is really cute. I am looking forward to more pictures as she grows up.


----------



## ACD2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh my goodness she's cute! She looks so soft!


----------



## MishaMeesh (Jun 28, 2012)

ACD2 said:


> Oh my goodness she's cute! She looks so soft!


You have NO idea! I can never stop petting her!


----------



## MishaMeesh (Jun 28, 2012)

Slartibartfast said:


> Welcome to the forums! She is really cute. I am looking forward to more pictures as she grows up.


Thank you! I look forward to it too! 



momtolabs said:


> Cute pup!!


Thank you!<3


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Yaaaaaay puppy!!!!!


----------



## Melboz (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh my too cute! Reminds me of our 10 year old Coco when he was a babe! Thanks for sharing Misha is adorable!


----------



## MishaMeesh (Jun 28, 2012)

Melboz said:


> Oh my too cute! Reminds me of our 10 year old Coco when he was a babe! Thanks for sharing Misha is adorable!


Thank you so much! I always love to share her adorableness. <3


----------



## MyMuttRocks (Jan 12, 2012)

Holy cow!! I want her!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe .... She is really pretty!


----------



## MishaMeesh (Jun 28, 2012)

MyMuttRocks said:


> Holy cow!! I want her!!!!!!!!


Hahah thanks! Your dog is very gorgeous too! What breeds is she? :O



Abbylynn said:


> Awwwwe .... She is really pretty!


Thank you so much


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

She scores a 10 on the cuteness factor !! and look at those paws....she is gonna be a big girl !


----------



## MishaMeesh (Jun 28, 2012)

odiesmom said:


> She scores a 10 on the cuteness factor !! and look at those paws....she is gonna be a big girl !


Omg I know! I can't wait to give her big bear hugs! Hahahah, and thank you!<3


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

I personally think that goldens/shepherds are beautiful mixes


----------



## MishaMeesh (Jun 28, 2012)

luvmyfurballs said:


> I personally think that goldens/shepherds are beautiful mixes


Agreed!  This is the second one I've own!<3


----------



## ebetz0014 (Feb 2, 2012)

she has stunning color!! So beautiful!


----------

